# 

## pawlowski-1968

Witam, jestem nowy. Jestem na etapie suzkania małego mieszkania lecz myślę również nad budową małego domku z drewna. Ja widzę to tak ze dom ma 35 metrów 2 plus schody na poddasze. Czy taki dom można robić na samo zgłoszenie bez zbędnych formalności? Nie muszę być w nim zameldowany. Działkę mam na wsi. Prąd oraz wodę pociągnę na zasadzie podliczników od sąsiada. Ogrzewanie prawdopodobnie na prąd. Wiedzę oraz doswiadczenie w budownictwie mam. Dom ma być posadowiony na stopach betonowych wystających minimum 30 cm nad ziemią. Czy w takim budynku taras liczy się jako powierzchnia do domku? Szukam przepisów prawa lecz nie mogę nic konkretnego znaleźć. Co do poddasza to ma być tam tylko sypialnia lecz już sam nie wiem czy taki domek może mieć więcej niż 5 metrów wysokości. Prosze o porady osób które mają doświadczenie w papierologii z tego typu sprawą. Pozdrawiam

----------


## SamoBudowa

Witam,

Też jestem nowy a temat jest długi jak rzeka  :Smile: 

W skrócie 
Dom = pozwolenie na budowę

Budynek gospodarczy / dom letniskowy do 35m2 zabudowy [po obrysie zewnętrznym] = zgłoszenie
Wysokość - 5m przy dachu dwuspadowym, 4m przy dachu jednospadowym.

http://www.oprawiebudowlanym.pl/2014...ozwolenie.html

Dużo zależy od MPZP określającego szczegółowe warunki zabudowy

----------


## Iscra

35 mkw zabudowy na zgłoszenie tylko, jeśli jest to budynek parterowy. Bez poddasza użytkowego.

----------


## Kaizen

> W skrócie 
> Dom = pozwolenie na budowę


Nie łapię tego skrótu.

_Art. 29. 1. Pozwolenia na budowę nie wymaga budowa:

[...]

1a) wolno stojących budynków mieszkalnych jednorodzinnych, których obszar oddziaływania mieści się w całości na działce lub działkach, na których zostały zaprojektowane;_

Co miałeś na myśli?

----------


## wiesiek6308

Masz rację dom może być na zgłoszenie ale projekt jest wymagany. Nie wymagany jest projekt do zgłoszenia budowy wolnostojącego parterowego budynku rekreacji indywidualnej przeznaczonego do czasowego pobytu osób, przy czym powierzchnia zabudowy nie może przekraczać 35 m2. . Taras jeżeli dostawisz później i nie będzie zadaszony nie wlicza się do powierzchni zabudowy ale tutaj co kraj to obyczaj a więc starostwo a starostwo czy też urząd miejski- wolna amerykanka jak na dzikim zachodzie.Pomimo, że dom mieszkalny powiedzmy będziesz robił na zgłoszenie nie oznacza to, że pominiesz inne pozostałe procedury biurokratyczne t.j. uzgodnienia, geodeci , prąd, woda itd. W sumie jest taka tylko różnica, że przy zgłoszeniu nie czekasz na pozwolenie na budowę ale czekasz 30 dni od czasu zgłoszenia do momentu rozpoczęcia robót, gdyż organ przy zgłoszeniu ma 30 dni na prawo wniesienia sprzeciwu. Więc dzisiaj raczej każdy się zabezpiecza i wybiera pozwolenie na budowę zabezpieczając się w ten sposób, przed  ewentualnymi ( późniejszymi) problemami z sąsiadami ( a to zasłania słońce a to coś nie tak). Dzisiaj ludzie są coraz bardziej nerwowi więc przemyśl to wszystko. A robiąc projekt i tak musisz go zrobić to możesz domek zrobić większy i bardziej dostosowany do Waszych potrzeb. Powodzenia.

----------


## SamoBudowa

Cofam moją wypowiedź nt. domów. Jest niezgodna ze stanem faktycznym jak wskazał wiesiek6308.

Mnie interesują konstrukcje 
2) wolno stojących parterowych budynków gospodarczych w tym garaży,
altan oraz przydomowych ganków i oranżerii (ogrodów zimowych)
o powierzchni zabudowy do 35 m2,  przy czym łączna liczba tych
obiektów na działce nie może przekraczać dwóch na każde 500 m2
powierzchni działki;

----------


## SamoBudowa

Więcej w tym wątku

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...84#post7375584

----------


## ACCel

O kolejny temat  :big grin: 

Wysokość budynku rekreacji indywidualnej ogranicza tylko MPZP, warunki zabudowy nie są konieczne, więc łatwiej w miejscu bez MPZP.

Kwestię "poddasza" może załatwić antresola.

Przy zgłoszeniu jakiegokolwiek budynku możecie uzyskać "zaświadczenie o niewniesieniu sprzeciwu", na dodatek teraz termin jest jeszcze krótszy bo 21 dni.

----------

